# Lots of skin issues I need help with



## FrankieForce (Apr 13, 2014)

For years I've struggled with several skin issues. Acne, clogged pores (skin colored bumps), post acne marks, enlarged pores, blackheads, and whiteheads (which to me are little white dots). My main issues are the acne, marks, and clogged pores, and you can guess why. With the marks, they can be covered by makeup. The bumps, not so much. In fact, makeup makes the bumps stand out even MORE. I'm desperate to find products that can help me with this. Right now I use Neutrogena Deep Clean Cream Cleanser, Dickinson's Witch Hazel, and Noxzema Anti-Blemish Pads. This routine doesn't seem to be working too well though. Can anyone tell me about any products that can help with me issues or even how you personally deal with them? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 13, 2014)

Consulting a doctor would be the first thing to do, there are efficient treatments ( oral route and creams ), there are also advanced medical treatments ( more costly I think ) available. But before taking any drug see your doctor.


----------



## FrankieForce (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been to my doctor more than once, but nothing they've ever given me for my skin, works. I've tried oral medication and topicals. Nothing :/


----------



## kimibos (Apr 13, 2014)

FrankieForce said:


> I've been to my doctor more than once, but nothing they've ever given me for my skin, works. I've tried oral medication and topicals. Nothing :/


  maybe you need to see an Endocrinologist. maybe you have a Hormone Imbalance going on, and need to have some test done.


----------



## purplevines (Apr 13, 2014)

I second seeing an endocrinologist, but it also sounds like incorporating glycolic acid into your routine would benefit you, as it helps with acne scarring and has really helped clear my face.

  You also don't seem to be using a moisturiser, according to your post, which you definitely should do!


----------



## FrankieForce (Apr 13, 2014)

What's an endocrinologist? I've never heard that term before. Hmm that's interesting. What type of glycolic acid product? Cleanser, or toner? Sounds like something I should try out.

  Oops, I had a feeling I left something out. I don't use a "normal" moisturizer as they tend to break me out (not sure why but I've tried 3 completely different kinds and had the same effect) but I do use an aloe vera gel moisturizer. It works perfectly fine in terms of getting rid of dryness and not breaking me out.


----------



## purplevines (Apr 13, 2014)

FrankieForce said:


> What's an endocrinologist? I've never heard that term before. Hmm that's interesting. What type of glycolic acid product? Cleanser, or toner? Sounds like something I should try out.
> 
> Oops, I had a feeling I left something out. I don't use a "normal" moisturizer as they tend to break me out (not sure why but I've tried 3 completely different kinds and had the same effect) but I do use an aloe vera gel moisturizer. It works perfectly fine in terms of getting rid of dryness and not breaking me out.


  Try a toner or moisturizer with glycolic acid, cleanser you wash off so it doesn't end up doing much. Just make sure you wear sunscreen if you do, as glycolic acid makes your skin more susceptible to sun damage and will counteract you trying to get rid of acne scarring. (I wish I was more diligent with my sunscreen!)

  An endocrinologist is a doctor who deals with the endocrine system which is essentially in charge of your hormones. Sometimes acne is related to an imbalance of hormones in your body (like high testosterone etc.)!

  I highly recommend checking out http://www.reddit.com/r/SkincareAddiction/  

  They have lots of information about chemical exfoliants like glycolic acids, and can give some more advice/insight


----------



## FrankieForce (Apr 14, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Try a toner or moisturizer with glycolic acid, cleanser you wash off so it doesn't end up doing much. Just make sure you wear sunscreen if you do, as glycolic acid makes your skin more susceptible to sun damage and will counteract you trying to get rid of acne scarring. (I wish I was more diligent with my sunscreen!)
> 
> An endocrinologist is a doctor who deals with the endocrine system which is essentially in charge of your hormones. Sometimes acne is related to an imbalance of hormones in your body (like high testosterone etc.)!
> 
> ...


  Yeah that's what I was thinking. Glycolic acid is one of the few things I've never tried but have heard about. I actually had planned to try out a glycolic acid cleaner, but I'll look into a toner instead. What kind/brand do you use? What skin conditions does it battle? Another thing I forgot to mention with my scarring; I use a lactic acid peel once a week to get rid of dead skin cells and such. It's faded me scars pretty well, although I continue to get new ones constantly. The weird thing about it is that I don't mess with my acne or pick at it, so I find it weird that most of it still turns into scars anyway.

  I'm not sure if that type of doctor is in my city, but I could be wrong!! I'll do some research, but I feel like I wouldn't be able to afford going to one. It would all depend on whether or not my insurance covered that. 

  I'll check out that link. Thank you!!


----------



## purplevines (Apr 14, 2014)

I had a whole post type up but it got deleted. I use Clarins gentle exfoliating toner, but in the US there is Mario Badescus glycolic acid toner, and St. Ives AHA pads that I know of.

  There's lots of information on glycolic acid online and in the link I sent you but it overall improves skin texture, scarring, helps with acne, and I have benefited from its addition to my routine.



  Good luck!


----------



## FrankieForce (Apr 14, 2014)

Ahh I hate when that happens. So, do you think that AHA and glycolic acid have the same effect? I used to use Mario Badescu's Special Cleansing Lotion "C". After I felt like it stopped working (a few months ago) I switched to the witch hazel.


----------



## Kathniss08 (May 5, 2014)

Your acne treatment should include mild cleanser, moisturizer and sun block. You can also apply some acne creams, gel or ointment. Benzoyl peroxide and salicylic acid are the drug of choice for most of the acne. Clindamycin solution can also help by killing the bacteria causing your acne. I hope you find this helpful.


----------



## purplevines (May 7, 2014)

FrankieForce said:


> Ahh I hate when that happens. So, do you think that AHA and glycolic acid have the same effect? I used to use Mario Badescu's Special Cleansing Lotion "C". After I felt like it stopped working (a few months ago) I switched to the witch hazel.


  Sorry for the late reply! Missed this. Glycolic acid is a kind of AHA. There are BHA's and AHA's that are chemical exfoliants.

  BHA's include salicylic acid and benzyl peroxide, AHA's are things like glycolic and lactic acid

  How's your skin doing?


----------



## MsKb (Jul 17, 2014)

I would suggest trying some of Paula's Choice products...those have really worked wonders with my skin...keep at it I know how stressful this can be..at this point I feel as if I've tried everything. If you do end up using the acne cares stuff, the extra strength is super strong and actually caused my skin to peel a lot just fyi (although I do have dry skin. I also do monthly deep cleansing facials which IMO helps keep my skin in better condition.


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 24, 2014)

The only thing that's ever worked for me, was going to a dermatologist and using prescription strength topicals and an oral medication called Spironolactone. It takes time for them to work, like 3-6 months, but they will do more for your skin than any of the OTC products. I originally tried retin-a (both the gel and micro). They were both too harsh for my skin and I never really stopped the angry red peeling phase. I switched to Differin a few months ago, and it's made a world of difference. It's still a retinoid, but it's one that is specifically targetted for acne. I pair it with Clindimycin gel, and my acne is all but gone and my skin is calming down and isn't so red anymore. The Spironolactone fixed a number of issues with my skin, including enlarged pores and oiliness. It's a serious medication, though, and you need to have your potassium levels checked regularly.

  Anyway, I hope something in this post helps you. I know how traumatic it is to live with the ongoing acne struggle.


----------



## AnneOyer (Nov 20, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Sorry for the late reply! Missed this. Glycolic acid is a kind of AHA. There are BHA's and AHA's that are chemical exfoliants.
> 
> BHA's include salicylic acid and benzyl peroxide, AHA's are things like glycolic and lactic acid
> 
> How's your skin doing?


  I agree. AHA and BHA are two acids that are essential to keep the skin glowing. But if you think you have done everything but still there is no improvement, your best bet is to consult a skin specialist.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd go get an extraction facial at a good beautician and see what they recommend. I can't use witch hazel - so drying and makes my skin red. Make sure that you are not drying out your skin as that can aggravate things. How is your diet - are you keeping away from sugary and fatty foods? Are you drinking heaps of water?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 23, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> How is your diet - are you keeping away from sugary and fatty foods? Are you drinking heaps of water?


  Diet doesn't always make a difference. Nor does drinking a lot of water (a good chunk of one's water intake throughout the day comes from food, too much water can wreak havoc on your metabolism and digestion, and overhydration can kill you).


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Nov 30, 2014)

I have the same issues as you do =/ what has helped alleviate the majority of these issues (for me) is Retin-A, monthly lactic acid chemical peels, clay masks, MSM and Fish Oil supplements and drinking green tea three times a day. It's a lot of work but worth it.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 30, 2014)

FrankieForce said:


> What's an endocrinologist? I've never heard that term before. Hmm that's interesting. What type of glycolic acid product? Cleanser, or toner? Sounds like something I should try out.
> 
> Oops, I had a feeling I left something out. I don't use a "normal" moisturizer as they tend to break me out (not sure why but I've tried 3 completely different kinds and had the same effect) but I do use an aloe vera gel moisturizer. It works perfectly fine in terms of getting rid of dryness and not breaking me out.


Take a look at Paula's Beautipedia and look at the best of the best section. It will tell you the difference between AHA (skin tone) and BHA (better for pores etc). It will give you a run down of products at all price ranges and skin suitability. I find witch hazel too drying for my skin, I get red using it. But I agree you don't have to spend a squillion.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 30, 2014)

oops I meant to put in the url:
http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautypedia/


----------

